# 'Family' FM2 Process



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

My daughter was recently born in Xalapa (to a mexican mother). What are the requirements for an FM2 based on this situation? I see that naturalization requirements drop to 2 years, and that I need an FM2, but I haven't read anything that outlines the requirements for getting the FM2. I currently have an FM3 'rentista'. Do I need to fall into another FM2 category first, then have it noted that I have a mexican child? And if not, is it allowable to work on a family based FM2, or would that be another type and/or permission?

Thanks for any help as usual.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are not married to the mother of the child, you may have an unusual situation. You should probably consider changing to an 'inmigrante rentista', in any case (old FM2) and also be sure that your child's birth to an American father can be registered with the US Consulate, as well as the local Registro Civil, to insure that she might gain dual citizenship. If there is a 'familial' visa possibility for an unmarried foreigner, you could have only two years to go for 'inmigrado' or naturalization. Otherwise, it would be five years before you could apply.
Let us know what you discover and I hope INM has some acceptable answers for you.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input,

My whole question was based on me mis-reading one of the laws backwards...kind of a bummer once I realized what I read.

I probably won't be able to go to INM for about a month since I am currently in Chicago. Definitely what I'll have to do, since I have been reading through the immigration laws/regulations and seeing conflicting info (probably should say conflicting understanding). I'd rather keep the rentista status, but I don't have enough running through accounts to qualify for the FM2. I think talking to INM is my best bet to see what my options are.

And for sure I'll have plenty of offices to visit on my arrival as I'll have to travel to the US consulate in mexico city for a consular birth certificate and passport application. And the local registro civil for her Mexican birth certificate. And INM.

I keep this updated once I find more info.


----------

